# Sanyo DP52848



## powersurge (Aug 17, 2010)

Had an electrical storm last nite. Tv was plugged into a surge protector, but proved to not be enough. We were watching the tv when it turned off. We tried to turn it back on but the light on the lower right hand corner would turn on for 5 sec and then turn off. The screen stayed black, no sound.
I unplugged it for a day and took off the back and checked the capacitors and all look fine.
I see a fuse next to where the power cord comes in at. I think i will try to find that part tomarow and change it out.
Any suggestions here? Is it fixable?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Since you are getting power it's unlikely to be the fuse at the mains lead. 

Lightning and Mains surges usually end up either creating a great mess inside the set with charred components or can damage delicate microprocessor components or just corrupt firmware.


----------

